# leaning down for a night out?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Guys

Here comes the vanity question!!

I wanna be as lean as possible for a night out

What can you do to drop as much water retention and be feeling as lean as possible for it?

Its a couple of days away - just wondering if theres anything people do Pre Comp to rip up?

Joel


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cut out all carbs and doing am and pm cardio. Doing your weights also


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Here comes the vanity question!!
> 
> ...


ARE YOU FOR REAL MATE ?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

sizar why input if you have nothing constructive to say?

He obv is for real or he wouldnt of took the time to make the thread and ask the question, dropping the carbs mate and do the cardio will help slightly


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Water manipulation will not make a scrap of difference if you are over %10 simple.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Just wear a tight top. Much easier. Not that you'd catch me doing that being more mature and that:whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

AB1990 said:


> sizar why input if you have nothing constructive to say?
> 
> He obv is for real or he wouldnt of took the time to make the thread and ask the question, dropping the carbs mate and do the cardio will help slightly


just because it sounds like a girl's question type. i got a party coming up i go on crash diet type of question.

so basically his not happy in your own skin . and all i was doing is asking him if he was for real. .. nothing wrong with a question is it .. don't know why got a problem with my question.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CRASH DIET .. just seems strange to me. thats all


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats crazy mate, are you planning on walking around topless or something? Lolz. You could go low carb all week and then BOOM, carb up day before going out and fill out nicely ? Haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

If you're going out, you will be clothed so it makes fuk all difference :lol: id rather be fat and bloated for a night out coz id look bigger


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dan said:


> If you're going out, you will be clothed so it makes fuk all difference :lol: id rather be fat and bloated for a night out coz id look bigger


X2 lol :lol:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

sizar said:


> just because it sounds like a girl's question type. i got a party coming up i go on crash diet type of question.
> 
> so basically his not happy in your own skin . and all i was doing is asking him if he was for real. .. nothing wrong with a question is it .. don't know why got a problem with my question.
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CRASH DIET .. just seems strange to me. thats all


hahaha I know im such a pussy! nah honestly sometimes I feel really bloated and big and sometimes I feel really Lean, I do low carbs but its been weird recently, felt fatter!

i started this week on 14st 7 and now im 14st 2

Maybe I have body dismorphia!!! lol

Its bank holiday, and Im 23, so going out, and looking lean with big guns and chest = pussy! so guess what im going for lol!!!

Guys! I really apprichiate all this input - Tommorow my day will be Cardio, Weights afternoon, Cardio, Sauna

hahaha!

hey atleast it gives us something to talk about on a Friday night!!!


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Dont listen to sizar he acts like he knows the lot.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i would deffo bulk up for the club mate,ide be eating burgers on the

way in,last minute carbs! black tight top too hide the gut.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Do what you have to do to feel bolstered mentally, dude. No shame in it.

Cardio, weights and super clean food will help you 'feel' better.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Girls tend to go for the Skinny POW survivor look around here anyway, pointless going out trying to show off a bit of size, you're just ****ing in the wind mate lol


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

dudz said:


> Girls tend to go for the Skinny POW survivor look around EVERYWHERE


Fixed 

I still don't get the skinny jean/ such skinny legs. I've seen pencils with more meat on them!

My conclusion is that girls like skinny boys and women like real men. :thumb:

Back on topic, not really a great deal you can do as mentioned other than having started cutting a few weeks back!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

BennyC said:


> Fixed
> 
> I still don't get the skinny jean/ such skinny legs. I've seen pencils with more meat on them!


Skinny legs probs makes their c0ck look bigger, just like bodybuilding it's all about the illusion of size :laugh:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

If your ugly though it isn't gonna matter how ripped you are....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

mrbez said:


> If your ugly though it isn't gonna matter how ripped you are....


I can testify to that, buddy.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Do what you have to do to feel bolstered mentally, dude. No shame in it.
> 
> Cardio, weights and super clean food will help you 'feel' better.


X 2

All about mentality.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

dudz said:


> Skinny legs probs makes their c0ck look bigger, just like bodybuilding it's all about the illusion of size :laugh:


not meaning to hijack the thread but i saw a documentary years ago about BBing and possibly steroids, i think it was a louis theroux where he was talking to a body builder and the question of penis size came up. the guy who was being interviewed said he had a big dick it just looked small cause of his large body (seriously though it looked like a peanut) and that jockeys look like they have massive dicks because of their small bodies


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

bosboshbosh u on any gear? seems on ure pic's your sucking in ure guts! be happy the way you are and what u have achived so far and remeber its not a sprint its marathon...............

go out and enjoy ure self, after a few who gives a **** anyway!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

As long as you don't have a gut hanging out are dressed properly and have a good attitude you will pull ass. You sound like you have very low self confidence mate..... this will effect your pulling powers far more than your looks ever could.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

you seem to want more than you have at the moment im sure more people will be impressed with what you become than what u look like on a night out!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> As long as you don't have a gut hanging out are dressed properly and have a good attitude you will pull ass. You sound like you have very low self confidence mate..... this will effect your pulling powers far more than your looks ever could.


This.

as Gok Wan says "It's all about the confidence" :laugh:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Do what you have to do to feel bolstered mentally, dude. No shame in it.


Sound advice. Pulling is all about inner confidence and self esteem, if looking a bit leaner on a night out gives your confidence a boost then that's a positive thing in my book.

Too late for this weekend but you could try a dry carb load, go zero carb for 3 - 4 days, then do a high carb very low fat refeed post full body workout. The "trick" is to try and not drink any fluids during the carb feast, just enough to get rid of the cotton mouth and have a couple of shots of vodka before bed.

Sure your abs won't magically appear but you will look dryer and your muscles will be fuller. I've no idea what your body fat is, obviously the lower it is the more effective the visual appearence will be.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Just use the old faithful line...

"Get your coat... i've got a knife."


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

benicillin said:


> Just use the old faithful line...
> 
> "Get your coat... i've got a knife."


"You're coming home with me tonight...because I'm a lot stronger than you."


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

"Let's not turn this rape into a murder"

Please note: I do not condone using any of these!! :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

there seems to be alot of animosity for sizar on this site recently


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Got form said:


> there seems to be alot of animosity for sizar on this site recently


mate i tell you what, i get it for no reason. people seems to have problem with me. to be honest i couldn't care less. don't take much notice of keyboard warriors.

PM is full of it .. just can't be bothered to reply. i don't do Internet b1tching.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Im trying to get abit of bloat go out in 7days...

Anyone got a good way to get bloat?

Just Working like fvck at the minute...

Evening debating training before i go out for abit of added pump lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

sizar said:


> mate i tell you what, i get it for no reason. people seems to have problem with me. to be honest i couldn't care less. don't take much notice of keyboard warriors.
> 
> PM is full of it .. just can't be bothered to reply. i don't do Internet b1tching.


people are pm you aswell, bit ott


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Silly idea really manipulating like this for a night out when probably just your arms will be visible.

I'd just have a swig of Liquid Fury or an NO Xplode or similar before going out as this will pump you up in an instant.

To be fair though once you start drinking etc it will all go to sh*t.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Got form said:


> people are pm you aswell, bit ott


Yes mate. .. is just shows there are so many sad people about lol :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aron said:


> Dont listen to sizar he acts like he knows the lot.


3 words...and it aint cheryl coles track... 

pot, kettle, black:rolleyes:


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

sizar said:


> mate i tell you what, i get it for no reason. people seems to have problem with me. to be honest i couldn't care less. don't take much notice of keyboard warriors.
> 
> PM is full of it .. just can't be bothered to reply. i don't do Internet b1tching.


tbh mate i have no idea why people have a negative attitude towards you, i've read a fair few of your posts and ive not seen any that are flame worthy lol! Keyboard warriors will always be trying their best!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> 3 words...and it aint cheryl coles track...
> 
> pot, kettle, black:rolleyes:


 :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

control said:


> tbh mate i have no idea why people have a negative attitude towards you, i've read a fair few of your posts and ive not seen any that are flame worthy lol! Keyboard warriors will always be trying their best!


thanks dude.

reps :thumbup1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I know what the OP is trying to say.

I feel much leaner if i beast the cardio and restrict the carbs for 1/2 days. I rekon i look slimmer in the face too. However i'm willing to bet its only me that notices this!

But 40-60mins cardio before you go out should help you feel a bit leaner, after 3/4 pints though... phfft, who cares!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pop a viagra


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

hilly said:


> pop a viagra


 :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

dudz said:


> Girls tend to go for the Skinny POW survivor look around here anyway, pointless going out trying to show off a bit of size, you're just ****ing in the wind mate lol


Pmsl so true.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Shed loads of E the day before to get ripped I heard :whistling:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> As long as you don't have a gut hanging out are dressed properly and have a good attitude you will pull ass. You sound like you have very low self confidence mate..... this will effect your pulling powers far more than your looks ever could.


I can testify to that! I have big arms and chest but haven't had sex for years and I'm only 24. It's because of my low confidence. I am always told by friends that I am not ugly. Sure I'm not hot either but far uglier guys pull than me!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

to be fair dropping carbs will make u flat and look like ****, eat a pile of shyt and be huuuuuge


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I know how you feel, when I drop bit of water I look slimmer in the face, no where else, but that suits me because I'd probably want to lose it in the face for a one off night out.

For me cutting out the carbs doesn't work well, I just lower them, and drink loads of water, take loads of vitamin C and you could try taking some aqua ban but i think that has to be taken for a few days before it takes effect.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Guys!!

Thanks for all the replies, iv found all the conversation really interesting,

to be honest I do have low body confidence, but thats just from being so big as a kid! When i drop a bit it goes up loads!! I did look pretty mega on the night out haha!

I know its really superficial but im 23! when else is there to do apart from working and working out to look good and be able to afford to go out? haha!!!

im gonna rip it up at the gym and the diet this week mwah!

Once again thanks for all the replies


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, iv found all the conversation really interesting,
> 
> ...


I hope you got your widgey slurped, at least?!?!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> I hope you got your widgey slurped, at least?!?!


;D


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Sauna in a sweat suit so u have no water in you haha. Get you ****ed quicker too if your on a night out


----------

